# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Asi vamos de puñetero c**o

## Jonasino

La curva de producion de energia  electrica al dia de hoy es de llorar.
De aire, nada
Sol, poquito
Y venga a tirar de carbon (CO2 al aire), nucleares y agua cuando se necesite.
A ver si por fin se aprueban las interconxiones con Francia que nos garanticen una estabilidad e interdependencia al sistema de una puñetera vez
Flash.pdf

----------

